# Geneva College online Bachelors



## Reformedfellow (Jul 2, 2013)

Does anyone know of any other reputable, and Reformed, schools that also offer a Bachelors Degree COMPLETELY online?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 2, 2013)

If you don't mind a Baptist perspective, Boyce College is the undergrad arm of SBTS. They offer 2 degrees fully online: Boyce College » Online Learning


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2013)

Montreat College is a conservative PC(USA) school which has some reformed leanings. They have online, accredited degrees of several types: Online | Adult Undergraduate | Academics | Montreat College

It also seems there are some programs within the Concordia University System of the LCMS which might not be a bad option. For example: Online Degree Programs - Concordia University Chicago and Concordia University, Nebraska | Online


----------



## AlexanderHenderson1647 (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't make much commentary on this school, but Belhaven has an online program. They are kind of weird in that they source the PCUSA and the PCA - couldn't tell you what to expect theologically, more or less Reformed.  Ligioner Connect has has a certificate program available - $9 bucks a month UNLIMITED ACCESS! College Plus! has a pretty flexible program, and the price is right - how many times you could work into more Reformed schools is a question. Maybe it you will be completely in the captain's seat on that, maybe it wouldn't work at all. Anyway, there's a start. I'm an old admissions counselor from WAAAAAAAAAY back, all the way back to 2005!


----------



## Edward (Jul 2, 2013)

AlexanderHenderson1647 said:


> This is not the most trustworthy of school, but Belhaven has an online program. They are kind of weird in that they source the PCUSA and the PCA - couldn't tell you what to expect theologically, more or less Reformed.



While Belhaven is affiliated with the PCUSA, the PCA has more influence on the campus. There is a RUF on campus, and students without cars find First Presbyterian within walking distance. The PCUSA is very weak in Jackson (and generally, throughout Mississippi.)


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 3, 2013)

Does Geneva college accept government assistance? I know Boyce college doesn't which is why I ended up going to Liberty University.


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 3, 2013)

Geneva Colleges online degree programs are really limited. Perhaps in the future they will have more to offer.


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 3, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Limited in what way?



Compared to Liberty Universtys online BA program there's not many choices when it comes to what you can major in at Geneva online. I haven't checked it in a while but Boyce college has a pretty decent selection for there online program. I originally applied to Boyce college 2 years ago but they didn't accept government assistance so I went with Liberty. It's not Reformed but I have enjoyed my time studying at Liberty. I have a year and a half till I'm finished. Lord willing I will be moving my family to WSC to study at IRBS once I'm finished at Liberty. If Geneva online has a program that fits what your looking for go for it, but if your looking for a college with a variety of majors there's other colleges to choose from even if the college is non Christian.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 3, 2013)

Colin, just a thought: could you take your basic/core classes at a local community college? I was able to do that for a year during undergrad. Knocked out 12 or 13 classes my sophomore year, saved a ton of tuition money, and continued in Christian college for junior and senior years. Turned out to be a great blessing, as the Lord opened many evangelism opportunities as well. It also helped me to focus more on schoolwork when I returned to the Christian college (I had begun to slip into somewhat undisciplined study habits during freshman year).


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 3, 2013)

Understood. I wasn't sure if there was a community college "equivalent" (for lack of a better word) that would be an option. 

Perhaps another option: take at least your core classes through a secular university, then "major" classes (ie, if you want to major in theology. Although -- and take this For what it's worth -- I majored in English/Literature, and it was invaluable for seminary work! Taught me grammar, how to read/interpret different genres, how to research and write pretty well, and how to analyze a given work in multiple ways. And brother, if you're planning on pastoring, you're going to be spending your life in a Book! So a good English program might prove very helpful. And that can be undertaken at any reputable school, provided you don't drink the postmodern existentialist kool-aid (which was strongly present even in my Christian college's English department).


----------



## Edward (Jul 3, 2013)

Of what state were you a resident before you went overseas? You might still qualify for in-state tuition for a correspondence course through a state university or college. Have you looked at Western Governors Univerity? Online University | Online Degree Programs, Accredited Bachelor's and Master's Tuition here: Affordable Accredited Online University | WGU Tuition and Fees | Western Governors University (double the numbers for annual cost).


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 4, 2013)

Thomas Edison was one of the earliest entrants into online degree programs:
Thomas Edison State College: Online, accredited degrees that can be completed entirely online


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 4, 2013)

Typically, a school will require a certain number of credit hours be earned at their institution in order to grant you a degree. Ergo, if you undertake a bachelor program of 120 hours (pretty standard for US degrees), a school will likely require the bulk of hours in your "major" field and at least a large percentage of your "core" be taken from them in order to grant the degree. I'd advise you contact both schools to coordinate exactly how best to approach such a track. If you simply take the English/Lit approach, however, it could easily be completed at one secular institution (and perhaps at less expense). Don't hear me pushing you toward a secular school; I'm simply saying that if you're looking at a "non-Theology" track anyway, at some point it makes sense at least to consider alternatives to Christian college (this coming from one who attended both Christian and secular colleges, and taught in a Christian school for a while). 

Re: postmodernity in English/Lit departments, you'll find much in the way of hermeneutics being applied -- reading particular works with a feminist, or liberation, or African-American, or ______ interpretation, or with the "reader-response" approach (where you write about what it meant to you). It's one thing to read in light of an author's own historical context; to some degree we are each influenced by the age in which we live. One must also take into account the particulars of the setting in which a work of literature is placed (ie, Tom Sawyer's setting is different than The Merchant of Venice, and ought to be read accordingly). What you'll find rampant in most any English department, however, is postmodern reading of a particular work: one might decide that Clements' larger purpose in Tom Sawyer is a political or gender-related, and Becky is a proto-feminist, and then attempt to impose such a reading (re-interpretation) on the work or one portion of it. Authorial intent, it is claimed, cannot be known; there are this guidelines for interpretation, but no one definitive meaning. It's meaning is largely, if not entirely, determined by the reader. Such is the postmodern kool-aid applied in literary circles (in a nutshell). Of course this is painting with a broad brush; but at my Christian college, it was rampant, and we often had visiting lecturers from the secular university down the street who, as one prof put it, "could help us understand these things even better." One may (sadly) readily find such an approach being taken to the Scriptures in many evangelical circles today.


----------



## Tyrese (Jul 4, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Thomas Edison was one of the earliest entrants into online degree programs:
> Thomas Edison State College: Online, accredited degrees that can be completed entirely online



Thanks for posting this. I plan to call them tomorrow about there English program.


----------



## Edward (Jul 6, 2013)

Reformedfellow said:


> Brother Edward, I'm Canadian. Living in Japan now for ten years. I don't think I would qualify for any grants.



I wasn't speaking of Grants. Most state universities in the US have a two-rate structure. Much lower for residents of that state, higher (although frequently still not as high) for residents of other states. (And with usually a complex web of exceptions and waivers). So I was fishing to see if you'd qualify for the lower rate structure somewhere - it appears the answer is 'no', although there may be a few near the northern border that may have a special rate for Canadians, or you might find a program that waives out-of-state for foreign students. 

And, it may not still be the case, but many decades ago, we had a number of yankee students at southern universities because the out of state tuition in Dixie was lower than the in-state rate up north. So it may well pay to shop around for cost. 




Reformedfellow said:


> If I earn credits from different places, what determines where my degree would be officially earned/obtained?



It's my recollection that my wife had to string together classes from 7 colleges and universities for her degree. They were all public institutions in Texas, so there was greater willingness to transfer credits. They wouldn't accept her foreign credits, but a private university probably would have. There were a minimum hours of credit which have to be earned at the degree granting institution. You'd need to check with the one where you want your degree. 

One fact to keep in mind (although my wife didn't need to take advantage of this) - in most cases, credits transfer, but grades usually don't. So the only grades to show up on your transcript from your degree granting institution will be those for classes taken there. So if there is an area where you are weak, you might want to take those classes elsewhere. As long as you make a 'C', the hours will transfer, but it won't be used to compute your graduating GPA or class rank. (Of course, if someone gets all your transcripts, they'll see it, but if you graduate with honors from a respected school, they probably won't ask about a random low grade from a community college.


----------

